

How to make money on image search? - schtog

How to make money on a search engine that finds images?<p>would an adsystem like googles work?<p>i guess ofc someone(like google) would actually pay large amounts for a very good image search system but if you dont want to sell...
======
elad
Search has made gazillions for Google because it captures purchase intent,
which they translate into the best possible (for now at least) targeted
advertising. So if you're in search it'd make sense to try the same strategy
(if it ain't broken, and it sure ain't, don't fix it). It doesn't have to be
advertising, but it has to have something to do with purchase intent, helping
people find what they're looking to buy, and monetizing that somehow. Here's
an idea - what if I'm looking for a particular product on ebay, but my
purchase decision really depends on how the product looks. Maybe it's some
object of art. Maybe etsy would be a better example than ebay. I don't know
what you're technology is like so it's hard to tell. In any case, I'd look at
riya.com - are they your competitors?

------
rms
have your normal search results in the middle and paid image results on the
side clearly marked as sponsored images

